# Day and Night



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Jackson Hole, Wy


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

awesome Don. a very interesting idea too. you could do this on many levels- heck even a winter-spring-summer-fall series. What a different subject a little change in lighting can provide. well played sir.


----------



## Rafiwashere (Apr 29, 2012)

Don... These are fantastic!


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you, Jeff and Rafiwashere! Good ideas, Jeff.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Love these Don!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful! I love the first one..really, really love it.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks, Michael and Chanda!


----------

